
8tracks Is Shutting Down - erickhill
https://blog.8tracks.com/2019/12/26/to-everything-there-is-a-season/
======
jsnell
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21894150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21894150)

~~~
erickhill
Actually my post was first. The one you link to was an hour after mine, so
they were the dupe.

------
nixpulvis
Nobody seems to care that they aren't saving the music anymore, and that the
songs they cherish today might disappear tomorrow.

DRM encrypted music is a great evil, marketed as convenience.

> "As technology has advanced, the atomic unit of consumption has shifted,
> from prepayment for consumption of all the songs in an album (the CD), to
> prepayment for use of a single song (the download), to pay-as-you-go for an
> individual song (the stream). With each step, the artist (and anyone who
> represents that artist, like a label) gets paid less and later; with each
> step, the listener gains more flexibility in paying for and consuming what
> they want, when they want it."

------
lhoff
For me, 8tracks always was a prime example of a great user experience without
"AI", "Big Data" or "Algorithms"

The user clicked on a few keywords and gets playlists which were tagged with
these keywords. Worked better then spotifies automatically created playlists.

------
mathattack
No mention of the breech. That had to hurt too.

